# Kangaroo distancing



## Eddy Edson (Apr 5, 2020)

How do you folks manage without marsupials?


----------



## KARNAK (Apr 5, 2020)

We are Marsupials.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 5, 2020)

KARNAK said:


> We are Marsupials.



That must be it!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 5, 2020)

Goodness - I never knew my nipples were always supposed to be on a level with my belly button, but that obviously tallies with the fact that they seem to be going more southbound by the month!


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 15, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> View attachment 13832
> 
> How do you folks manage without marsupials?





I'm not biased, but nobody with any clue could possibly believe that tapirs give better protection against corona than kangaroos.

Also, they have stupid-looking snouts.


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2020)

On behalf of tapirs everywhere, neither we nor our porcine cousins appreciate your last comment and don't know how the hell you think we could root for acorns etc with a snout like yours?  Or find truffles, either!  It's your lot that likes eating the ruddy things, not us!


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 15, 2020)

trophywench said:


> On behalf of tapirs everywhere, neither we nor our porcine cousins appreciate your last comment and don't know how the hell you think we could root for acorns etc with a snout like yours?  Or find truffles, either!  It's your lot that likes eating the ruddy things, not us!



I'd count myself as a pretty good friend to animals, but draw the line at tapirs.

Also ibises, and their stupid-looking beaks.


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2020)

.. not to mention the pelican -  a curious bird is the pelican, his beak can hold more than his belly can.  But I still like them too.  Herons OTOH are voracious spear fishermen, and it's more than cruel IMHO!


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 15, 2020)

trophywench said:


> .. not to mention the pelican -  a curious bird is the pelican, his beak can hold more than his belly can.  But I still like them too.  Herons OTOH are voracious spear fishermen, and it's more than cruel IMHO!



_The common cormorant or shag
lays its eggs inside a paper bag.
The reason is, you see, 
to keep the lightning out.

But what these unobservant birds don't realise
is that hordes of bears may come with buns
and steal the bags
to hold the crumbs._

Cormorants, herons, kangaroos - all fine. It's just ibises and tapirs I have issues with.


----------



## Robin (May 15, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> _The common cormorant or shag
> lays its eggs inside a paper bag.
> The reason is, you see,
> to keep the lightning out.
> ...


I need to put in a good word for Tapirs. They had a couple at our local wildlife park, where I used to take the kids when they were small (and not so small) and they were really friendly, always coming up to the fence for a snuffle, and wanting a scratch or a pat.


----------



## silentsquirrel (May 15, 2020)

Baby tapirs, like wild boar piglets, are just gorgeous, like stripey humbugs.  I remember the tapirs on Animal Park from Longleat on BBC had lovely temperaments.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 6, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> I'd count myself as a pretty good friend to animals, but draw the line at tapirs.
> 
> Also ibises, and their stupid-looking beaks.
> 
> View attachment 14164



If we're now relying on ibises, we're doomed ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290928114676183040


----------

